
Teaching Technology in 2019 - shioyama
https://fo.am/blog/2019/08/11/teaching-technology-2019/
======
shioyama
> I think a primary issue with code is that the kind of people who like to
> explain it tend to think it has something to do with engineering, or an
> expression of a deeply objective scientific method. It seems to me that it
> has far more resemblance to a cargo-cult like set of cultural trends, riven
> with changing fashions, competing tribes and decisions based on hunches with
> no real evidence about anything at all. It is this of course that makes
> programming interesting and possible to poke fun at and celebrate in equal
> measure - and it seems you get further by teaching it based on this reality.

